# Greetings from Philippines



## Hiramsolo (Sep 8, 2016)

Hello,

I am Cesar Abella raised from Pinagsabitan Lodge No. 26 under the jurisdiction of the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Free and Accepted Masons of the Philippines.

I will be visiting Austin, Texas this October and hoping to meet brothers there.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 9, 2016)

Hiramsolo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Cesar Abella raised from Pinagsabitan Lodge No. 26 under the jurisdiction of the Most Worshipful Grand Lodge of Free and Accepted Masons of the Philippines.
> 
> I will be visiting Austin, Texas this October and hoping to meet brothers there.



Cool ! I'm from Melbourne Australia - your MWGM came out recently, although i did not meet him... we have a huge Filipino Masonic Presence here... our current WM of one of my lodges was from the Philippines, as was a past WM (not bad - we're only 8 years old so 25% of our Masters have been Philippines .

Make sure you hook up with these guys if you ever come to Melbourne Australia (Oh! it looks like we gave your GL $100K) https://www.facebook.com/pages/FILIPINO-FREEMASONS-VICTORIA/118678714825960?v=wall


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 9, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 9, 2016)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 11, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 11, 2016)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Hiramsolo (Sep 12, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Cool ! I'm from Melbourne Australia - your MWGM came out recently, although i did not meet him... we have a huge Filipino Masonic Presence here... our current WM of one of my lodges was from the Philippines, as was a past WM (not bad - we're only 8 years old so 25% of our Masters have been Philippines .
> 
> Make sure you hook up with these guys if you ever come to Melbourne Australia (Oh! it looks like we gave your GL $100K) https://www.facebook.com/pages/FILIPINO-FREEMASONS-VICTORIA/118678714825960?v=wall



Glad to meet you brother Bloke. Yes, i"ve heard that our GM have visited Australia and received a great sum. We truly appreciate the gesture.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 12, 2016)

Hiramsolo said:


> Glad to meet you brother Bloke. Yes, i"ve heard that our GM have visited Australia and received a great sum. We truly appreciate the gesture.


Our pleasure.. When the Tsunami hit we sent quite a bit of money on your direction, both via GL but also Filipino brothers.


----------

